# Becker Acroma



## madmantrapper (Feb 6, 2013)

I am thinking of using the ULTRA Hide Precat primer, ND5203001. Do you folks get the primer tinted the color of the top coat before use? Also do you folks thin it with the Thinner 219 or will any lacquer thinner work? I have not done very many painted cabinets, most everything we've done the last forty years has been stained. Anyway I need help figuring this out. I am thinking of using the Satin White Pre Cat Lac NG5020013 for the top coat. Has anyone used this combination? How good were the results?


----------



## Balfour Refinishing (Jul 20, 2014)

I haven't used that paticular product. I've never used a lacquer primer you didn't have to thin. Generally it's best to use the solvent made for that product by the company that made the primer. Lacquer thinner is a blend of different chemicals and the paint company knows best the blend of solvents works best with their lacquer. I think most of us are guilty though of using what lacquer thinner was in the house though. It would work but you wouldn't know what long term effects it would have on the finish. Be sure to stir the primer a lot. Primers have a lot of solids and need more stirring than paint. Since you're not painting a very dark color I wouldn't bother having it tinted. 

Also as quickly as you get done with the primer be sure to thoroughly wash the sprayer. The solids will set up in the gun quick.


----------



## madmantrapper (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Do you use Campbell's products? I am not dead set on Becker's if you know of a better one.


----------



## Balfour Refinishing (Jul 20, 2014)

Sometimes I use Gemini PVS-1100 Vinyl Lacquer Primer but the best I've used is Bushwacker white lacquer primer sold by Sherwin Williams. It builds and levels fast and sands very easy.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

madmantrapper said:


> I am thinking of using the ULTRA Hide Precat primer, ND5203001. Do you folks get the primer tinted the color of the top coat before use? Also do you folks thin it with the Thinner 219 or will any lacquer thinner work? I have not done very many painted cabinets, most everything we've done the last forty years has been stained. Anyway I need help figuring this out. I am thinking of using the Satin White Pre Cat Lac NG5020013 for the top coat. Has anyone used this combination? How good were the results?


 
Ultra Hide Precat Primer is a fast drying, precatalyzed, nitrocellulose primer suitable for MDF and other interior woodwork. This primer has excellent filling and sanding characteristics. Ultra Hide Precat Primer should be topcoated with recommended Becker Acroma pigmented precatalyzed lacquers. 

You can use either the Thinner 219 (regular), Thinner OC 140 (fast), Thinner 309 (fast, HAPS free), Thinner 419 (slow, HAPS free). I havent tried using any other thinners as these are pretty much set for the primer you are gonna use.

The Primer can be tinted up to 5% maximum with 866 colorants, but if you are going with the Satin White, you will not need to do that, you should be fine and the topcoat has very good hide.....As a matter of fact, everytime Ive used the product Ive never tinted anything except the topcoat to reach the final color Im matching to or trying to create. I suggest 2 coats of the primer and Sand the first coat (with 220 to 320 paper) in order to eliminate grain raising and improve adhesion of the subsequent coat. Topcoat with the NG5020013 within 8 hours of sanding. You use the same reducers as I listed above for the primer. This topcoat is a precatalyzed topcoat that is fast drying and has high volume solids and excellent build. The maximum recommended dry film thickness for total coating system is 5 dry mils. Heavier film build may cause cracking. 
 
Ive always had good results.


----------



## madmantrapper (Feb 6, 2013)

Balfour Refinishing said:


> Sometimes I use Gemini PVS-1100 Vinyl Lacquer Primer but the best I've used is Bushwacker white lacquer primer sold by Sherwin Williams. It builds and levels fast and sands very easy.


I went to the Sherwin Williams here looking for the Bushwacker and they never heard of it. I will try the commercial sales in Elkridge Monday.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

madmantrapper said:


> I went to the Sherwin Williams here looking for the Bushwacker and they never heard of it. I will try the commercial sales in Elkridge Monday.



Here is the information you can take with you to the Sherwin Williams store to help them locate it for you, or call before making the drive. Some of those guys wouldn't know what it was if it was sitting near the cash register. :laughing:

1. GSW BUSHWACKER
 High-Build White Lacquer Undercoater​GSW28127

 2. GSW BUSHWACKER​ White Lacquer Undercoater​ GSW28127

GSW White Lacquer Undercoater is formulated for use on interior wood surfaces as a primer/surfacer. This product may be used as a finish coat where a dull flat appearance is desired (requires 2 coats). This product can be topcoated with lacquers and alkyd topcoats. If spraying, reduce as required. Typically 20% - 30% with Lacquer Thinner. 

I still suggest the Becker products, but that's your call.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I use Bushwacker too. It's great stuff. I don't see how anyone can use that for a finish coat though. It's so soft it sands like drywall mud.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I use Bushwacker too. It's great stuff. I don't see how anyone can use that for a finish coat though. It's so soft it sands like drywall mud.



That's another reason I would pick Becker over Bushwacker in this case, although Becker and Bushwacker is about the same. Both are 24% solids and use nitrocellulose lacquer as the carry vehicle. 
I think Bushwacker falls under the interior wood ProMar series. The thing I don't like about Bushwacker is the strength of color is not controlled, meaning the tint strength is not tested in a QC lab. Becker is a lot more strict on all their tests falling into their spec ranges, and tint strength is one of the many tests where the strength must fall near the set guideline of + or - 5%. Becker also uses higher quality raw materials. Adhesion properties are better with Becker. Its just like anything else, you get what you pay for.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Many of the 'real' paint stores will have the primer/sanding sealer and topcoat that are compatible. Just explain what you are doing. It's not surprising that the Sherwin Williams retail store wasn't familiar with certain products. If they have an industrial outlet in the area, they would know. Many painting contractors and finishers don't deal with the retail stores for that reason.



















.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

cabinetman said:


> Many of the 'real' paint stores will have the primer/sanding sealer and topcoat that are compatible. Just explain what you are doing. It's not surprising that the Sherwin Williams retail store wasn't familiar with certain products. If they have an industrial outlet in the area, they would know. Many painting contractors and finishers don't deal with the retail stores for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 +1. :thumbsup: Always better to go to an industrial/commercial SW store. Industrial stores most of the time have the most knowledgeable sales people about these types of coatings.


Most of the retail stores use those retail sites as training stores for their employees in sales so once an employee moves up in the retail store, most of the time they either move to an industrial store to work, move into sectional sales, or become regional managers who are over several retail stores.


----------



## madmantrapper (Feb 6, 2013)

Well I went to the industrial store yesterday and they also never heard of the Bushwacker or the Gemini product. I going back to using ML Campbell Magna Max.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

madmantrapper said:


> Well I went to the industrial store yesterday and they also never heard of the Bushwacker or the Gemini product. I going back to using ML Campbell Magna Max.


Why not Becker Acroma that you originally asked about?

Becker Acroma is a Sherwin Williams product. 
Gemini PVS-1100 is not a Sherwin Williams product.....its made by Gemini Products, INC.


----------



## madmantrapper (Feb 6, 2013)

RandyReed said:


> Why not Becker Acroma that you originally asked about?
> 
> Becker Acroma is a Sherwin Williams product.
> Gemini PVS-1100 is not a Sherwin Williams product.....its made by Gemini Products, INC.


The dealer could not match the color of the Becker Acroma to the sample the customer supplied. Went with the Magna Max and am very happy with the result.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

madmantrapper said:


> The dealer could not match the color of the Becker Acroma to the sample the customer supplied. Went with the Magna Max and am very happy with the result.


 Im glad that worked out for you.

I wonder what colorants they used to try and tint the Becker Chroma? If the dealer was using the correct colorants for the Becker Chroma, they should have been able to match the color. You can only use 866 colorants in the Becker Chroma and if you use anything else you can not get a consistant overall hue and eventually the color will fall out. With the ML Campbell MagnaMax, you use their own specific M.L. Campbell Industrial Colorants.


----------

